# Bestes Lenkrad der Welt?



## xFurry (8. April 2012)

Hey,
ich komme in den nächsten 2-4 monaten zu etwas geld.
Ich möchte mir und meinem Hobby mal etwas richtig gutes gönnen.
Ich suche das beste PC Lenkrad das es zurzeit gibt oder das es dieses Jahr noch gibt.

Ich bin mal auf das Fanatec CSW gestoßen. Mit den CSP, BMW Rim und Table Clamp, komme ich auf ca. 950€ Das Wheel ist noch nicht released, aber ich kann warten falls es das Lenkrad wert ist.
Ist dieses Wheel gut? Für diesen Preis erwarte ich wirklich eines der besten Lenkräder.
Zurzeit habe ich ein G27 und möchte mir halt mal etwas mehr "Luxus" gönnen 
Ich möchte es hauptsächlich für Simulationen nutzen.

Mein Preis Limit liegt bei 1000€ 

Danke für alle Tipps und hilfen.

Gruß, Lars


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

Da es noch nicht auf den Markt ist kann dir auch niemand sagen ob es gut ist.


----------



## gh0st76 (8. April 2012)

Wie soll dir einer sagen ob das Wheel gut ist wenn die Tester und die Community Test Manager noch nicht mal ihre Wheels bekommen haben? Spätestens ende des Monats geht der Test los.


----------



## Aggrotyp (8. April 2012)

kenn mich jetzt nicht so gut mit lenkräder aus, aber kann mich daran erinnern das der pcgh frank folgendes getestet, 
und für sehr gut empfunden hat (ich finds übertrieben, aber bei deinem budget locker drin):

Ferrari F1 Wheel Integral T500: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## gh0st76 (8. April 2012)

Ich wollte das T500 selber kaufen. Aber da ich so die Chance habe das CSW zu testen hab ich das direkt wieder abgeschrieben. Einfach nur deswegen weil das CSW von der Verarbeitung her besser ist. Metall statt Plastik. Dazu die möglichkeit die Lenkradkränze einfacher zu wechseln als bei dem T500.


----------



## xFurry (9. April 2012)

Vielen dank, ich warte dann mal bis die Tests abgeschlossen sind und warte auf einen guten test.


----------



## Westcoast (9. April 2012)

ich weiss nicht ob es ein bestes lenkrad der welt gibt, da jeder mensch ja andere erwartungen vom produkt hat. bin auch mal gespannt auf den test.


----------



## gh0st76 (9. April 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht ob es ein bestes lenkrad der welt gibt, da jeder mensch ja andere erwartungen vom produkt hat. bin auch mal gespannt auf den test.


 

Spätestens nächsten Monat sollten die Tests on sein. Wenn Fanatec die Informationssperre aufhebt. Wollte ja hier auch einen Community Test machen. Aber wie im Hardwareluxx wollten das die Betreiber oder Admins nicht. Gut das es auch andere Foren gibt die bei sowas hilfsbereiter und freundlicher sind.  Wäre zwar für das PC Games Forum schön gewesen wenn die eines der Foren gewesen wären die einen Test gehabt hätten, aber so bekommt halt die Ehre ein anderes Forum. Vor allem wenn ich mir ansehe wieviele Klicks alleine der Thread an einem Tag für den Test hatte.


----------



## turbosnake (9. April 2012)

Deswegen ist der Thread verschwunden.
Nur wüsst ich gerne wo es jetzt so eine Aktion gibt, da ich neugierif auf die Ergbnisse bin.


----------



## gh0st76 (9. April 2012)

Ja. Deswegen. Weil das den Admins "komisch" vorgekommen ist das eine große Firma wie Fanatec jemanden von der Community vorschickt. Frage mich was die unter einem Community Test verstehen. Wollten wohl lieber selber ein Wheel abgreifen um das eine Stunde zu testen und dann was dazu schreiben.  Musst einfach in das Eutechnyx Forum gucken. Hab bei den ACR Foren Threads drin und im NASCAR Forum einer.


----------



## Cart3r (9. April 2012)

Erst schreiben, dass du das beste Lenkrad der Welt haben willst, dann aber nur 1000€ ausgeben wollen.  Für den Preis wird das CSW schon eine gute Wahl sein.


----------



## gh0st76 (10. April 2012)

Na unter 1000 Euro wird das CSW schon so gut wie alles zersägen was momentan auf dem Markt ist. Wenn man mehr ausgeben will gibts da noch Frex, ECCI und Co.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. April 2012)

Es gibt mindestens zwei Grundgesetze in Sachen Eingabegeräte:
1. Eine Filco ist eine Filco, *ist* eine Filco.
2. Ein Fanatec ist ein Fanatec, *ist* eine Fanatec.
Wer oder was waren nochmal Logitech, Razer, Trash -äh- Trustmaster und Co.?  Frex steht da mal außen vor, das ist schon fast Science-Fiction, was die anbieten, zu -leider- analog astronomischen Preisen.
Im Ernst, wenn's was _richtig_ gutes sein soll, bist Du bei Fanatec an der richtigen Stelle. Der kommende ClubSportShifter wird wohl so ziehmlich alles was sonst sich am Markt 'Schaltknüppel' nennt, wegbeamen. Auf die neuen Rim's bin auch ich sehr gespannt!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=enuhpqGwOCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andregee (17. April 2012)

na hoffentlich klappts auch mit der zuverlässigkeit der produkte. bislang war da ziemlicher schund dabei, kenne genügend leidgeplagte fanatec besitzer. ein t500 soll nicht wenigen stimmen nach bislang weitaus besser sein als die wabbeligen gt3 dinger von fanatec. diese als spielzeug abzutun ist eher fanboygelaber, auch wenn die einsteiger trustmaster sich nie mit ruhm bekleckert haben. das man das csw nicht mit einem g27 vergleichen kann sollte wohl klar sein, ist ne andere kategorie, ob man am ende schneller ist, darf bezweifelt werden, ich kenne einige verdammt schnelle fahrer, die mit irgendwelchern dingern kurbeln, während die elitefraktion hinterherkutscht.


----------



## gh0st76 (17. April 2012)

Wer sagt das er mit dem oder dem Lenkrad schneller ist der bildet sich das nur ein. Meistens "wollen" die dann schneller sein und fahren dann mal eine perfekte Runde. Das war es schon. Naja. Das T500, besonders das F1 Wheel kann man ruhig als Spielzeug abstempeln. Das ist reines Plastik wo bei Fanatec Metall, Alcantara und ein wenig Kunststoff zum Einsatz kommt. Auch die Base vom CSW ist aus Metall. Ist schon ein unterschied zum T500. Wabbelig ist mein GT3 nicht. Im gegenteil.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. April 2012)

Andregee schrieb:


> na hoffentlich klappts auch mit der zuverlässigkeit der produkte. bislang war da ziemlicher schund dabei, kenne genügend leidgeplagte fanatec besitzer. ...ob man am ende schneller ist, darf bezweifelt werden, ich kenne einige verdammt schnelle fahrer, die mit irgendwelchern dingern kurbeln, während die elitefraktion hinterherkutscht.



Ich gebe Dir recht, dass es zeitweilig Probleme mit Fanatec's Zockerkurbeln gab, welche aber schon lange behoben sind. Mein GT3 RS Version 1 hatte -auch- diese nervige Elektronik-Macke, wurde anstandslos gegen ein neues, fehlerbereinigtes ausgetauscht. Mittlerweile ist Version 2 auf'm RSC montiert und macht vom ersten Tag an genau das, wofür es bestimmt ist, ohne irgendwelche Zicken. Nein, man fährt damit nicht 'schneller', nur _besser, _sozusagen_ schöner_! *Ein Werkzeug ist nur so gut, wie die Hand, welche es führt*. Die Verarbeitung ist erstklassig, Alcantara als Lenkradbezug ist m.E. für eine Zockerkurbel state-of-the-Art.  Da wackelt und wabbelt rein gar nichts, das FF ist sehr präzise, mittels der ausgefeilten Firmware lassen sich eine Vielzahl von Optionen an die persönlichen Vorlieben einstellen. Die ClubSportPedalen sind analog zum Lenkrad m.E. erstklassig. Alu, aus dem Vollen gefräst, kaum Plastik, vielfältige Einstelloptionen.  Ich bitte Vorgenanntes nicht als Fanboy-Palaver zu verstehen, hätte zum Bleistift Logitech etwas annähern Gutes oder besseres im Angebot, bestände durchaus die Möglichkeit, mir sowas an mein RSC zu schrauben. Gibt's aber nicht. Vielleicht schlage ich später mal bei FREX zu. Ist aber im Moment eher Wunschdenken, tendenziell WAF=0. 



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Wer sagt das er mit dem oder dem Lenkrad schneller ist der bildet sich das nur ein. Meistens "wollen" die dann schneller sein und fahren dann mal eine perfekte Runde. Das war es schon. Naja. Das T500, besonders das F1 Wheel kann man ruhig als Spielzeug abstempeln. Das ist reines Plastik wo bei Fanatec Metall, Alcantara und ein wenig Kunststoff zum Einsatz kommt. Auch die Base vom CSW ist aus Metall. Ist schon ein unterschied zum T500. Wabbelig ist mein GT3 nicht. Im gegenteil.


 
Genau _so_ ist es.


----------



## Andregee (17. April 2012)

vielleicht bin ich zu grobmotorisch veranlagt aber ich hatte das gefühl das mein ex gt3 rs v2 arg geächzst hat unter der last das war schon ziemlich windy und bin mit der meinung auch nicht allein. das ffb fand ich jetzt auch nicht so toll nur der dicke große kranz hatte was.
ich bin das t500 nie gefahren das sollte aber vom ffb mal abgesehen vom csw wohl das beste übrehaupt sein, auch wenn ich euch recht geben muß, die optik und haptik ist für ein wheel der preisklasse mit gummikranz ziemlich häßlich.


----------



## gh0st76 (17. April 2012)

Das FFB ist gut bei dem T500. Das muss man zugeben. Aber das CSW macht das wohl noch etwas heftiger weil da 2 Motoren drin sind wo bei dem T500 nur einer arbeitet. Bei beiden kommen 2 Riemen zum Einsatz. Wenn ich rein optisch vergleichen müsste, dann würde das CSW haushoch gewinnen weil da einfach die hochwertigeren Materialien verwendet werden. Alleine schon das die Base aus Alu ist und nicht so ein riesen Plastikklotz. Das T500 hab ich ja 2 Monate testen können mit GT5. Das Spiel ist halt für mich nur ein Spiel. Oder besser gesagt eine Konsolen Simulation. Was mir beim T500 gefällt ist die Geschwindigkeit wie sich das Wheel dreht wenn man driftet oder einen Dreher hat. Das Teil ist extrem schnell. Ich hoffe das es bei dem CSW genauso ist.


----------



## Andregee (18. April 2012)

bislang mußte man das t500 ja mit gt3 und g27 vergleichen und da sollte es wohl ganz oben stehen, wenn ich mit dem g27 super zufrieden bin. das csw ist eben ne andere kategorie
ich brauche auch kein ffb welches extrem schwergängig ist, ich benötige einfach feedback, welches mir den grip an der vorderachse meldet. ich bin auch zu grobmotorisch und würde alles in kleinholz verwandeln wenn sich das wheel zu störrisch anstellen würde.
da wäre das csw wohl eher geeignet für mich, aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir das zu teuer nur für ein wheel. da setze ich  andere prioritäten.


----------



## gh0st76 (18. April 2012)

Stimmt. Teuer wird das. Aber wenn man sieht in welche Kategorie das Wheel fällt und was da die anderen Firmen nehmen. Frex nimmt laut Forum 1400 Euro. ECCI kostet in den USA 2500 Dollar. Wenn du dir von Jo Lueg ein G27 umbauen lässt, dann bist du auch schon gut 1000 Euro los. Dagegen ist das CSW so gesehen schon fast wieder günstig.


----------



## Andregee (20. April 2012)

ja aber das ist in meinen augen einfach übertrieben außer man hat einfach soviel geld das es keine rolle spielt.
mir machts so auch spaß und wenn das csw 4 wochen benutzt wird ist die überschwängliche freude auch wieder weg und der alltagt kehrt ein.


----------



## gh0st76 (20. April 2012)

Naja. Ich seh das anders. Ich benutze mein Wheel so gut wie jeden Tag. Da ist die Freude doch schon etwas länger vorhanden als 4 Wochen. Das gleiche ist ja wenn ich bei Frex bestelle. Ich bestelle nicht weil ich mal ein neues "Spielzeug" brauche, sondern weil ich was haben will was einfach eine gute Technik hat.


----------



## Andregee (20. April 2012)

Naja ich bin zufrieden mit dem g27 und freue mich darüber das täglich zu benutzen.anders wäre das wenn ich wie zu anfang ein trustmaster 4in1 universall challenge hätte.der steigerungsfaktor von dem schrottding zum g27 ist doch weitaus größer als der vom g27 zum csw das ffb ist sehr gut und hängt eben auch sehr stark vom spiel und den einstellungen ab.
das csw wäre ein schönes neues spielzeug, macht mich aber nicht zum besseren fahrer. sowieso bin ich auch nicht so der freund von riemenantrieben, da diese mir die feinen infos zwangsläufig wegfiltern aufgrund der smoothness, denn die muß ja irgendwo herkommen. aber dennoch, vielleicht teste ich es mal irgendwann. mich würde das gt rim reizen wenngleich das probleme geben könnte wegen der größe da es zu sehr vorm screen sitzt und die sicht verdeckt. tiefer setzen geht nicht dann schleift es auf den schenkeln und den mointor hörer setzen ist auch eher schlecht da die blöde lcd technik den sichtwinkel leider einschränkt.


----------



## gh0st76 (20. April 2012)

Andregee schrieb:


> der steigerungsfaktor von dem schrottding zum g27 ist doch weitaus größer als der vom g27 zum csw das ffb ist sehr gut und hängt eben auch sehr stark vom spiel und den einstellungen ab.


 
Der Steigerungsfaktor ist schon höher als du denkst. Das FFB und die Geschwindigkeit ist wie bei dem T500. Wobei Fanatec den Sensor direkt auf die Achse gebaut hat und nicht wie andere Hersteller am FFB Motor. Bei dem T500 hört man von vielen ehemaligen G25/27 Usern das sich das Wheel vom FFB und der Genauigkeit besser anfühlt als die Logitech Kurbeln. Dazu dann das man direkt alles am Wheel einstellen kann und nicht erst in die Software wechseln muss. Der Quick Release ist auch schön weil man da nicht erst basteln muss um den Lenkradkranz zu wecheln. Von der Anzahl der Knöpfe und dem Display mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. April 2012)

Andregee schrieb:


> ...da es zu sehr vorm screen sitzt und die sicht verdeckt. tiefer setzen geht nicht dann schleift es auf den schenkeln und den mointor hörer setzen ist auch eher schlecht da die blöde lcd technik den sichtwinkel leider einschränkt.


 Wie wär's mit einem Fanatec 'Wheel Stand' , da passen auch die Logitech-Zockerkurbeln drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andregee (20. April 2012)

Geht nicht ich habe einen Playseat. das wheel hat eine angenehme höhe,weiter runter wäre schlecht. auch jetzt steht der monitor schon leicht erhöht und wenn ich den noch höher anbringe dann wird das bild eher schlechter. kann mir ja meinen plasma direkt davor basteln da gibts das problem nicht aber der ist dann doch zu groß.

wsa die steigerung betrifft, eine höhere geschwindigkeit brauche ich nicht. ich fahre keine rally wo ich 900 grad in windeseile von links nach rechts ohne hand am wheel durchlaufen lassen muss. ich hatte diesbezüglich nie probleme.
Was die genauigkeit besitzt, gehört sowas für mich eher ins reich der märchen. jedes zehntel grad lenkeinschlag am wheel wird auch ingame 1zu 1 umgesetzt, da gibt es keine deadzone oder unlinearitäten, sofern diese nicht treiberseitig aktiviert sind. ich habe g25 g27 und gt3 rs v2 verglichen, das nimmt sich garnichts. überhaupt finde ich die floskel der genauigkeit beruht eher darauf das man vor überschwänglicher freude am neuen wheel so allerhand "merkt".
das display und die presetups hatte ich mal 4 wochen am v2, ich brauchte es nicht. wenns da ist ok, ist für mich aber nichts elementares. quickrelease ok, wenn man rims tauscht, ich brauche aber nur ein rundes. formel kram usw brauch ich auch wieder nicht. ich fasse dann einfach nicht um und gut. ist doch nur der optik wegen. wie gesagt dafür wäre mir das geld zu schade. aber da hat jeder seine präferenzen.insgesamt ist das csw schon fein. klar aber der nötige enthusiasmus gehört dazu, ein g27 reicht und wenn ich von der steigerung rede ich hatte mal zum start sowas.
Thrustmaster Universal Challenge Racing Wheel 5-in-1 - PC, Spielkonsole#

da war die steigerung zum g27 schon exorbitant.


----------



## gh0st76 (21. April 2012)

Mich stört zum Beispiel bei Open Wheelern oder LMP Fahrzeugen ein rundes Lenkrad. Deswegen finde ich das F1 Wheel gut was Fanatec bring. Das M3 Wheel halt für die GT´s. Kommt natürlich immer darauf an was man selber will. Ich kann zum Beispiel nichts mit einem G27 anfangen. Solange die nicht von Jo Lueg oder vom ARC Team umgebaut wurden. Wenn man die dann umbauen lässt ist man auch wieder locker im Preisbereich von Frex. Das gleiche ist mit den Shiftern. Klar. Ein Logitech Shifter der beim G27 dabei ist macht das gleiche wie ein TSW Shifter. Nur das man beim TSW auch mal heftiger schalten kann ohne Angst zu haben das man direkt den Knauf abreißt. Mir gefällt zum Beispiel der Riemenantrieb um einiges besser als Zahnräder. Alleine deswegen weil die haltbarer sind.


----------



## Andregee (21. April 2012)

Den TSW Shifter kenne ich nicht. ich hatte nur die Standartdinger von Fanatec und die waren via der 2 MEtallstangen befestigt, grausig, allein dieses laute nervige Klacken und die Wackelverbindung.
Mir ist egal wenn ich bei open W. ein rundes wheel nutze, stört doch nicht, ist einfach optik. mich würde nur ein formel1 rim bei 900 Grad fahrzeugen stören denn das wäre ein ding der unmöglichkeit. auch würde ich das jl g27 wegen der 540 Grad begrenzung nicht wollen. Ich nutze eher die realen Lenkwinkel und da sollten 900 Grad schon vorhanden sein.
Von daher wäre mir das CSW auch lieber als das JL


----------



## gh0st76 (21. April 2012)

Wenn man es so sieht ist das JL ja auch kein echtes G27 mehr. Das ist ja mehr ein Komplettumbau. Das mit den Fanatec Shiftern stimmt. Derjenige der die Idee hatte müsste Prügel bekommen. Aber da soll ja jetzt der Clubsport Shifter kommen der wohl besser fürs Hardmounten geeignet ist. Den werd ich aber nicht kaufen sondern mir lieber von TSW einen aus den USA bestellen weil da der widerstand beim Schalten besser ist. Noch besser macht es nur noch CST oder halt Frex. Wobei mir bei Frex besonders gut gefällt, dass der H-Shifter blockiert wenn man die Kupplung nicht tritt. Auf so Ideen kommen nur die Japaner. Mehr Realismus bekommt man nur im echten Auto.


----------



## Andregee (21. April 2012)

oh das ist wirklich genial. funktioniert das auch bei allen sims? leider ist es ja so das man bei allen außer iracing auch schalten kann ohne die kupplung zu bedienen. wäre viel besser wenn die kupplung real betätigt werden müßte. ich tue das zwar bei autos die das real fordern. aber es gibt welche die richten sich die autokupplung so ein das sie die vor bestimmten kurven aktivieren nur damit sie sich nicht drehen. sowas mag ich nicht.


----------



## gh0st76 (21. April 2012)

Muss ich mal nachfragen ob das bei allen Simulationen so ist. Aber denke mal das Frex da was mit dem Trreiber macht. Die Frage ist auch ob das mit allen Pedalen geht. In dem Video wo die das vorgeführt haben war halt das komplette Setup von Frex. Also Wheel, Pedale und die beiden Shifter.


----------



## Andregee (22. April 2012)

das ist natürlich wirklcih etwas feines-aber das muß auch entsprechend vergütet werden. würde ich im lotto gewinnen würed ich mir auch so ein ding mit hydraulik hinstellen. ach nein dann würde ich in real so ein geschoss bewegen.


----------



## gh0st76 (23. April 2012)

Die Motion Simulatoren find ich ganz witzig. Was ich auch ganz interessant finde ist die Hardware von BRD. Technisch ist das Wheel von denen so gesehen wie ein Frex. Nur das es vom Preis her noch teurer ist.


----------

